# merry xmas misty (everybody too) :)



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

misty, 
here is a pic of hawaiian winter christmas of 81. im the munchkin in my moms lap behind the snowman. my dad is taking the pic i dont remember who that naked guy is i think hes the dad of the other kids there. see.. i told you there were nudists in the snow! :lol:



show this to your daughter so she can see what a hawaiian snowman looks like.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2004)

Where does the snow come from?


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

nimbostratus cloud formations.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2004)

that pic is awesome, its like nostalgia


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

I like the snow, but ice is f'n miserable. Here in Nashville, while everybody else was getting snow, we were getting rain>freezing rain> snow. But, everything pretty much turned to ice. In light of having done no Christmas shopping, needing an oil change, tire rotation, and having my power steering unlocked, all before planning to drive to Knoxville, my car was completely iced over and shut. Took 45 minutes of pouring hot water over my car to finally break the doors open. Car is still thawing. Oh, and a huge tree fell in my driveway last night blocking any way of getting out. Fortunately, nice Canadian neighbor with Hard Rock Edmonton jacket had a chainsaw and we were able to chop it up into pieces and push the tree to the side of driveway. But, since my driveway goes downhill and is nothing but ice, I had to dig up some topsoil and dump some old bags of fertilizer on the driveway for traction. Getting ready to test it out, hit up Jiffy Lube, and plan to do all my Christmas shopping at the Target right by my house to prevent driving too far. Hopefully, this Target will be jam-packed with hot ass girls like it was a couple of days ago when I had to pick up some Drano and Vitamin B6.

I know you Northerners are probably laughing at this. But, we just aren't prepared for this stuff like you.

But, it will be a white Christmas after all.

So, merry Christmas everybody.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2004)

It snowed here in Dallas yesterday after it was 65 degrees the previous day.I was wearing shorts when I went to bed and woke up to children screaming outside in the snow. Now the day after, the snow is melting. I hate when it snows because it never lasts more than a day or two around here. I am hooked on warm weather and would prefer never to see snow again.

I personally cannot wait until this christmas is over. Christmas is beginning to seem more and more artifical every year. I am old enough to where I have gotten every gift possible, so gifts mean nothing to me. The real meaning of christmas has been overshadowed by the commercialism that dominates the holiday season. Giving or receiving the latest gizmo's and gadgets, can't that be done on any other day of the year? This may sound corny, but I would much rather be helping people who are truly in need. I am not on of those people. As far as spending time with family goes, well, I can spend time with family any day of the year. Christmas isn't doing it for me anymore.

Another cynical take on my part. Merry Christmas and Bahh Humbugg


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

god narco dont worry youre not scrooging youre actually the oposite becuase you can see how wrong everything has gone. i cant wait for it to be over too. im not sure about anywhere else.. but at least over here christmas has turned into the ultimate excuse to throw your money away at big K and walmart. and its just atrocious the kind of things they have to buy. its limitied to plastic escalades for kids with chrome spinners, and pint sized mcflurry machines. oh and not to mention the ho-bag barbie wannabes with half shirts and hooker boots. i actually saw a barbie that was supposed to be supergirl.. but it was supergirl with a halfshirt and daisy dukes, and the shirt only covered from where her tits met her torso.. and the dukes covered from where her plastic slot would be. they try to make these things anatomically correct yet they fail to include any pubic hair.. because as anyone KNOWS females dont have pubic hair. and if they do than they better make damn well sure they shave that sh1t off.

the only people that really get to celebrate a real christmas are the corperate demons that have monopolized everything. its beyond depressing.

merry christmas everybody :lol:

now heres what i call... KIDDIE PORN. these dolls (called FLAVAS) are on sale right now at walmart.. says for ages 4 and up.. clothed of course but barely. these dolls come with off the shoulder halfshirt wifebeaters and some bling bling acessories. i think i actually saw these chicks on a booty talk porno. :?


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2004)

--


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

thanks wendy yea my mom is still really pretty. sos my dad heheh. these were taken before i was born.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2004)

--


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

Your padres are darn handsome...

'Plastic Slot'.... That is hilarious :lol: :lol: :lol:

Happy Christmas dudes!


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2004)

Merry Stressmas to all


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2004)

> Merry Stressmas to all


I am glad I am not the only one who thinks this. Everyone is so damn happy and full of cheer and I cannot describe how bad I feel. I cannot wait til December 26th. As bad as I feel though, Merry Christmas to all and enjoy the holidays the best you can!


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

good lord!! stressmas doesnt even compare to what i witnessed yesterday. i went to walmart to get some fabric for these little frufru dresses i was making for my chihuahuas for christmas and since it was christmas eve the whole store was in pandemonium. i made the mistake of wandering into the toy section.. just to see if those flava dolls were still there.. and there was one left.. and these two fathers or uncles or whatever they were were fighting over it. the shelves were just about bare and all the last minuite shoppers were in a ravenous frenzy. i never saw anything like it it was like that movie 28 days later. :?


----------

